# Ongoing problem with Solicitor. How do I contact Law Society? How do you find process



## mangos (13 Sep 2006)

Hi

I am still having ongoing prob with my solicitor and will now have to approach the law society.  can anyone advise if they have contacted the law society with issues and if they found them helpful?

Thanks 
Mangos


----------



## nacho_libre (13 Sep 2006)

*Re: Law Society*

Yes, my parents went to the Law Society to complain about a solicitor who was 
"very unprofessional" to say the least, and overcharged them. 

Anyway, they had documentation to prove that he wasn't doing his job properly so 
they complained him after giving him the benefit of the doubt on several occasions. 

The Law Society did reprimand him eventually (I think it was just a written warning). 

They were okay to deal with but it was a long drawn out ordeal of correspondance 
to prove beyond doubt that the solicitor in question was out of order. Took a lot of 
patience for not a lot of gain. 

I suppose if the same solicitor was reported again by someone else he would be 
further reprimanded so I'm sure it did some good.


----------



## L_earner (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: Law Society*



nacho_libre said:


> I suppose if the same solicitor was reported again by someone else he would be
> further reprimanded so I'm sure it did some good.


Spot on there, I would say. Nobody likes to have that particular spotlight shone on them.


----------



## REXO (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: Law Society*



mangos said:


> Hi
> 
> I am still having ongoing prob with my solicitor and will now have to approach the law society. can anyone advise if they have contacted the law society with issues and if they found them helpful?
> 
> ...


 

Ive had untold difficulties working with my solicitor. Sometimes she seems to be working against me. Ive reported her to the law society but didn't even get an acknowledgement.  Ive just heard of a website called "Rate my solicitor" If all else fails maybe..........


----------



## MOB (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: Law Society*

'Ive reported her to the law society but didn't even get an acknowledgement. '

This is most unusual.  Did you complain in writing?


----------



## mf1 (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ongoing problem with Socicitor. How do I contact Law Society? How do you find process*

From the Law Society of Ireland Website


STEPS TO TAKE IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE A COMPLAINT 

The Society suggests that you take the following steps:  

1. Write to the solicitor explaining your dissatisfaction and allow a reasonable time for the solicitor to reply.  Send a copy of this letter to the Senior Partner (if there is one) of the firm in question, if relevant.   

2. If you do not get satisfaction, consider carefully whether the Society could deal with your complaint (see section Complaints the Society can investigate).  If your dissatisfaction is one which you feel should be the subject of a complaint to the Society then write to the Complaints and Client Relations section of the Society.  It is helpful if you can set out in a concise manner the basis of your complaint with the name and address of the solicitor. If you have more than one complaint you should list them in a 1, 2, 3 etc. format for ease of investigation. Please note that new complaints will not be entertained once the investigation has started. Your complaint will then be forwarded to your solicitor and an explanation sought. Please note that complaints are dealt with by written correspondence.

3. If, in the first instance, you do not wish your complaint to be made known to the solicitor or if you wish to be advised as to the manner in which you should formulate your complaint, you should indicate clearly in your letter to the Complaints and Client Relations section, that you do not wish your correspondence to be forwarded to the solicitor until you give permission.  The details of your complaint will be treated in full confidence by the Society.   

4. The Society will keep you informed during our investigation and will contact you to let you know the outcome of your complaint i.e. whether the solicitor’s explanation is satisfactory, whether the solicitor will be required to take action to remedy the situation or whether the matter has been referred to the Solicitors Disciplinary Tribunal.   


There is more information on the website. In my experience, it may be a slow process but it is very effective. 

mf


----------



## mangos (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ongoing problem with Socicitor. How do I contact Law Society? How do you find process*

Thank you all for your responses 
Mangos


----------

